# rat bleeding heavily from eyes and nose



## katiesrat (Jan 17, 2008)

My daughters pet rat is bleeding heavily from his eyes and nose and is chewing on his feet, and is extremely lethargic. We don't have a vet in town who works on small animals. Is there anything we can do?


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Without professional help I dont know what to recommend.Are you sure its blood ?


----------



## katiesrat (Jan 17, 2008)

I just looked at him again and it looks more just like the eye discharge they can get, but he's not moving much. I went to pick him up and he squeaked at me like I hurt him. My husband just found an empty rat treat bag. Can rats get tummy aches?


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Im sure its possible rats can get upset stomachs but im not sure if theyd over eat to the point where they make themselves sick.
I honestly can only suggest you try and find someone who treats small animals , as its quite possible that without medical attention the condition may worsen.Your rat may need a course of medication that only a qualified vetinarian can prescribe.


----------



## rattygirl (Jan 14, 2008)

If he's lethargic and squeaking then I'd definitely say he needs medication. Amoxicillin springs to mind, but you'd have to get that from a vet.

I'd also suggest you move fast: rats can die very quickly from an infection as their metabolic rate is very high.

Here's a chart for dosages and such, if you can get your hands on the medication, and what they're used for: http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm


----------



## katiesrat (Jan 17, 2008)

Tried every vet here in town. None of them treat rats. I live in a mostly farm community so most of the vets specialize in large animals or the usual dogs and cats. I think I read somewhere that I can try tetracyclene. Heading down to the pet shop now to get some. If someone thinks this may work please let me know. Thank you everyone for all the suggestions. I'm hoping there is some way I can save him.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

if you print out some information for the vets they will usually try to work with you. It would be helpful to print out the sheet with medications and dosages on it, and then you would be able to get the appropriate medication even if the vet is unfamiliar with rats.


----------



## katiesrat (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll try it. Unfortunately it's 9:00 at night here. I'm hoping an emergency vet will see him.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I hope you find an e-vet. Keep us updated. Unfortunately I have to go to bed.


----------



## katiesrat (Jan 17, 2008)

I tried calling both emergency vets here in town. Both refuse to even see him even though I told them I would bring in the breakdown for medication. If he makes it throught the night my husband is going to take him to work with him and hopefully the vet in the city he works in will see him. I did manage to get some tetracyclen down him but every time we touch him he squeaks at us. I don't know if it hurts him or he's just mad because he doesn't feel good.


----------



## katiesrat (Jan 17, 2008)

Update on Thomas my daughters rat. Found a vet this morning who took pity on us and saw Thomas. Says he has Pneumonia and the outlook doesn't look promising, but he said the Tetracyclene we gave him last night gave him a fighting chance, and he gave us some antibiotics and my husband took him to work with him so he can give him water every two hours. Who knew we would become so attached to this rat, and I thank everyone for all the advice.

Shelby
Katie and Thomas's mom


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What antibiotics did he give you?

Your rat might just have an upper respiratory infection..they are pretty common with rats and your vet may not know that. If you get the right meds and the right treatment you would be surprised what these little guys can come back from.

Here is pneumonia
http://ratguide.com/health/lower_respiratory/pneumonia.php

Here is mycoplasmosis (which almost all rats have and can cause URI's)
http://ratguide.com/health/bacteria/mycoplasma_mycoplasmosis.php


----------



## katiesrat (Jan 17, 2008)

He definitely fit all the symptoms of pneumonia and he passed a couple of hours ago. The vet gave him a shot of something I can't spell or pronounce. Said it would help his breathing and said the tetracyclene I gave him last night cleared up the congestion in his eyes and nose. My daughter is going to be crushed when she comes home from school. Here comes the hard part.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am soo sorry. 

Tetracycline is a mild antibiotic that doesn't work well for such a severe illness but is okay for a milder one.

Our rats can hide their illnesses being prey animals where showing signs of illness basically means you are food. Thats why we are always paranoid about symptoms as rat owners.

I wish you luck with your daughter and may yours and her heart heal soon.


----------

